# MY new car



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Picked this up yesterday.....Lotus 111R elise 2005 with proper toyota engine not the ropey Rover K-Series lump. 190 bhp, 6 spd close ratio box, only 860 kg (+me). oh yes !

not done a single thing to it yet, delaer prept - not TOO bad.a few very quick pics will get some proper ones when the weather is better, will start an ongoing photothread later.














































:thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes very nice i'm jealous have fun :thumb::thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks nice Robert, Dean was telling me about the car this morning. He'll be round there dribbling over it at somepoint no doubt! Should a fun wee run when he's got his westfield finished!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Looks nice Robert, Dean was telling me about the car this morning. He'll be round there dribbling over it at somepoint no doubt! Should a fun wee run when he's got his westfield finished!


thanks fella, yes that what i was thinking.

c'mon DEan get your finger oot!
:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

xpressvalet said:


> thanks fella, yes that what i was thinking.
> 
> c'mon DEan get your finger oot!
> :thumb:


I'll need to get my finger out and get something that will keep up with you both too! Wouldn't mind some summer driving fun.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

very nice Robert, I'll be round for a wee swatch at that tomorrow


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> I'll be round for a wee swatch at that tomorrow


Not the first time you've said that to a bloke!


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

That's hawt. Taking that round Knockhill would be fun.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

yellow caliper paint anyone?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd keep them black, you might not be able to get a yellow that matches that one and it would look tacky if they didn't match.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

that too was my thinking about a colour match. the fronts are in need of a wee bit of attention, black it is. ta.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Good choice :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice car mate. When you are cleaning nice cars every day you get an urge

I do:thumb:


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

proper tool there mate,now go burn so rubber.get a supercharger slapped on the vvt for a real supercar slayer.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

very nice robert :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool and a good colour for it too :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_187727_langId_-1_categoryId_165495


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Fabulous car, nearly identical to one of mine.
You should think about getting the rear diffuser powdercoated in black for the mean look and a Lotus Sport Stage 2 Exhaust for a bit of GRRRRRRRROWL


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice Robert.
It has been a while coming but glad to see you have eventually got yourself sorted.

Lovely colour and hope you have fun in her.
Gordon.


----------



## TypeGRRR (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice, this is one of the cars I'd consider changing my car for. :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Renmure said:


> Fabulous car, nearly identical to one of mine.
> You should think about getting the rear diffuser powdercoated in black for the mean look and a Lotus Sport Stage 2 Exhaust for a bit of GRRRRRRRROWL


any photos of the black diffuser? that sounds interesting 

thanks to ALL who have posted nice comments.:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> any photos of the black diffuser? that sounds interesting
> 
> thanks to ALL who have posted nice comments.:thumb:












Its fairly cheap to do, £30 ish, but makes it much nicer at the back. 
The Stage 2 exhaust also gets rid of the pea shooter look and sounds Ace!!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Now that looks the danglies.
Very nice


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

You NEED to get the diffuser done in black Robert.. looks dam good.


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

Very very Nice Robert!!!!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Renmure said:


> Its fairly cheap to do, £30 ish, but makes it much nicer at the back.
> The Stage 2 exhaust also gets rid of the pea shooter look and sounds Ace!!


Thanks for the photo,looks Cool as ! Am doin the black powder coating for sure, anyone recommend paint shop local to edinburgh for this service? Pricey zorst for the 111R ,need to do more research and costings.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

head over to scottishelises.com, ask all you need to know, and say hi


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Very Nice Robert.
> It has been a while coming and hope you have fun in her.
> Gordon.


Oh, please please Gordon. Don't give him any ideas. Oh, I suppose he's due a wee bit then. No pics please.

Good to see some real pics of it. Remember Robert, it's getting a good seeing to on my driveway:thumb:

Top motor. Have been lucky to be round the Inverclyde backroads in one and I always remember the look on the oncoming drivers' faces as we approached tight bends. Sticks better than glue to the road and fun fun fun you will have mate.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Renmure said:


> head over to scottishelises.com, ask all you need to know, and say hi


There's even a dodgy detailer that hangs out on there. Watch out for him.:wave:


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovley car, would love one of there someday. Good pictures too.


----------



## MalcolmSu (Mar 16, 2008)

nice pics - where were the photos taken? Was that an early morning shoot to get the car park empty?


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice car - defo join up one of the owner forums - I am on MLOC and SELOC - loads of advice etc. Had mine since december - the black wheels look cool, I recently painted my discs black (just the hub part -after this photo) and it makes a big difference. I have a stage one exaust (already fitted) and dont think I will be changing it as the stage 2 can be a bit loud. If your roof is dirty / faded / not waterprooof - then I can recomend the Renovo system.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> Good to see some real pics of it. Remember Robert, it's getting a good seeing to on my driveway:thumb:
> 
> .


that sounds like a freebie if you ask me? :doublesho



MalcolmSu said:


> nice pics - where were the photos taken? Was that an early morning shoot to get the car park empty?


its the top floor of the new(ish) multi storey car park at Livingston Shopping centre, around 11:00. noone ever goes alll the way up. :thumb:



Wozza said:


> Nice car - defo join up one of the owner forums - I am on MLOC and SELOC - loads of advice etc. Had mine since december - the black wheels look cool, I recently painted my discs black (just the hub part -after this photo) and it makes a big difference. I have a stage one exaust (already fitted) and dont think I will be changing it as the stage 2 can be a bit loud. If your roof is dirty / faded / not waterprooof - then I can recomend the Renovo system.


thanks Wozza, got a few Q's running thru my mind about the Lotus, i will be sigining up to one or all of these forums too.

_AGAIN _ thanks to everyone for the nice comments, PM's and advice. You really are a jolly decent bunch! But i do warn you , my photo thread will bore the pants off you.

This weekends mods are to remove the "dealer" sticker in the rear window and remove the "SUPAGARD" sticker on drivers window :doublesho


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

swordjo said:


> I'd keep them black, you might not be able to get a yellow that matches that one and it would look tacky if they didn't match.


Have you thought about green for the calipers tradditional lotus colours yellow and green?

My dad has a 97 lotus series 1 he painted the calipers yellow with green lettering using the Plastikote stuff from B&Q still going strong 18 monthsw later.

the yeloow was a good match for the badge.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

very nice car and color..i like it.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

SURFERROSA said:


> There's even a dodgy detailer that hangs out on there. Watch out for him.:wave:


Just had a text from my mate Ally Rennie (the detailer on Scottish Elises!). Apparently he has had some texts about my comment above. As you can see from the emoticons in my original post it was a joke!!!!!!!!!!!

Ally is a fine detailer and his work speaks for itself. That's why I'm letting him work with me next weekend:thumb: Looking forward to it very much.

No offence meant. Ally, you can now withdraw the threats of Fife's Finest Torture on me!? Please?

ROBERT - No problems, you done my car a few months back, so I'll return the favour!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay okay ,no fighting on my Lotus thread. Fifers,Kiss and make up with john . X


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

xpressvalet said:


> Fifers,Kiss and make up with john . X


Golly, I thought that was how they reproduced in Fife!! 
ps.. Hi Ally

Back to the Detailing. My fav products:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

xpressvalet said:


> yellow caliper paint anyone?


how about you do the hubs yellow also?
would certainly be different..

smashing car btw  love the colour


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks minted! Always dreamed of having something small and fun but at 6ft6 its kinda hard to fit into most cars 


G


----------



## Gav Z3 M Coupe (Jan 23, 2007)

Car looks spot on. on my list of must haves


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: 
First important modification to the motor completed over the weekend.....the Supagard and dealer stickers had to go.


























sorry Murray Motor Co. 



















Supagard, not sorry about that one :shock:

Joking aside, I got the car up off the wheels and started the hyper cleaning schedule i have planned. The arches cleaned & dressed, inner and outer wheels cleaned & sealed and the brake disks/calipers painted. I will start a new thread in the GALLERY section soon as....
cheers
Robert


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmmm, preferred your black Merc 



Kidding aside, that really is a stunning car, best colour IMO and having seen your old TT, sure it'll be mint in no time


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Stunning little car :thumb:. Without a doubt you'll be have a lot of fun in this.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Health to enjoy your new toy mate. Nice one


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

todd said:


> Hmmm, preferred your black Merc
> 
> Kidding aside, that really is a stunning car, best colour IMO and having seen your old TT, sure it'll be mint in no time


cheers Todd, long time no hear.

the cleaning has started....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=118387


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

a little update......got the diffuser back and fitted this morning. 
gone is the aluminium naffness.........


















 long live the black diffuser lovelyness.........
































































:thumbsup


----------



## Will4long (Aug 7, 2007)

Just having a peek. Nice motor and defo a big improvement with the black diffuser....:thumb:


----------

